# Guaranteed stop loss orders



## shakermaker (11 August 2011)

Hi,

Just wondering if any of you wise people know of a way to achieve a guaranteed stop loss order on the Think or Swim platform.

My limit orders have been gapped over recently (surprise surprise) and I always catch a cold way beyond my original get out plan.

Thanks


----------



## bathuu (11 August 2011)

I also wondered the same thing on last Friday's gap down opening that how would stop loss would help in such circumstances


----------



## banco (13 August 2011)

In my experience the premium for a GSL ruins the risk/reward ratio for a trade.


----------



## skyQuake (13 August 2011)

GSLOs can work well in this market where its not uncommon to see equities gap >5%


----------



## Azzachazza (19 August 2011)

Shakermaker,

I do not believe this is possible in the ToS platform. I do not think many brokers if any would "guarantee" a stop on your losses. The "stop," or "stop limit" acts merely as an activation point, where your order is placed by the automated system. 

Try using "stop" orders instead of "stop limit": With "stop" orders (which can be toggled in the platform), you will be executed, however depending on supply/demand and how fast the market moves your execution price is not guaranteed but you will eventually get filled. This might be a safer option for you in the current market. Much better than waking up to see the market has gapped beyond your "stop limit." 

"Stop limit" orders are good in slower moving markets. IMO though, with what's been happening lately, I would rather lose a bit on my ideal price, than risk not being filled at all.

Aaron


----------

